# Kudos to Mann-Lake



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

Ditto to what you said. I had a problem once with another supplier, but Mann Lake has always been rock solid. They are my first choice.


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

Mann Lake is excellent.

They have always shipped my orders promptly even in the height of the season.

Kelly always seem to be excellent as well.

Some of their competitors take 5 or more days or charge a $10 "rush" charge just to get it out the door.


----------

